

Pay For Your City: Crowdfunding For Civic Projects Is Unusually Successful - pietro
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3031412/pay-for-your-city-crowdfunding-for-civic-projects-is-unusually-successful

======
mellisarob
well it is a great initiate to start with

